# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Cessione marchio e costi relativi alla realizzazione

## URBIS ET ORBIS

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Mi trovo ad affrontare per la prima volta la cessione di un marchio da parte di srl. 
Questa Srl ha sostenuto nel 2019 dei costi di progettazione per  nuovo prodotto (fatture di professionisti etc.) , che ho inserito tra le immobilizzazioni immateriali cole "altri costi pluriennali" e ammortizzato sia civilmente sia fiscalmente al 20% in 5 anni - giusto? - (2019 1° anno). 
I costi di realizzazione sono stati imputati a costi nel conto economico a fronte delle relative vendite tra i ricavi. 
Ora a fine 2020 la società vuole registare il marchio di questo prodotto, inserirlo tra le immobilizzazioni immateriali e venderlo subito (senza ammortizzarlo), quindi cessione marchio. 
Domanda: i "altri costi pluriennali" continuo ad ammortizzarli per i prossimi 4 anni anche se ho ceduto il marchio, e quindi non venderà più la società questo prodotto? 
Se la risposta è no, come devo inserirli nella cessione del marchio? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi!

----------


## zallaaa12

Mi par di capire che la società non dovrebbe più vendere quel prodotto, quindi dovresti spesare il valore residuo delle spese di sviluppo nell'esercizio della cessione.  
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## URBIS ET ORBIS

> Mi par di capire che la società non dovrebbe più vendere quel prodotto, quindi dovresti spesare il valore residuo delle spese di sviluppo nell'esercizio della cessione.  
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

  Buonasera zallaa12 e chiunque voglia gentilmente rispondermi, 
mi ricollego a questa mia vecchia discussione, in quanto la questione è poi slittata al 2022 e non ho compreso bene la risposta... 
Spesare significa girare il residuo da ammortizzare a costo? 
Grazie in anticipo!

----------


## paolab

Si, "spesare" = mettere tutto a costo d'esercizio

----------

